# [APP] [FREE] FlixAlert - Movie Release Notifications



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

Have you ever been watching TV and see a trailer for a movie that comes out months from now? How about watching a movie in theaters and would like to be reminded when it comes out on DVD or Blu-Ray? Ever wonder how you're suppose to remember all these movies?

Introducing *FlixAlert*!

FlixAlert let's you keep track of movies that are in-theaters, coming to theaters, or coming to DVD and Blu-Ray. With our notification system, you will always know when your movies are available!

Let me know what you all think! I'm open to suggestions!

*Features:*
Movie notifications by email or test message!
Subscribe to movies to be kept up on releases
Lists for In Theaters, Upcoming, Opening, & New on DVD
Buy Tickets through Fandango
Buy Movies through Amazon
NetFlix availability alerts
Watch movie trailers
See what's playing at local theaters
Movie search
Family filter for movie lists
Movie ratings by Rotten Tomatoes

Coming soon:
Member reviews
Share movie subscriptions

You can get it from the android market now:

https://play.google....bysix.flixalert

What's new in *1.4.5*:
fixed local theater showtimes
fixed interface on some devices
new custom notification times!
enhanced settings screens
improved performance
other bug fixes

What's new in *1.4.4*:
added swiping between pages
fixed app crashing on some devices
improved notifications
improved performance
fixed movie screen scrolling bug

What's new in *1.4.3*:
fixed app not opening on some devices
added quick long-press menu
improved performance
faster start-up
several bug fixes

What's new in *1.4.2*:
NetFlix availability alerts!
settings screen changes
adjusted icons to be more standard

What's new in *1.4.1*:
moved menu items to bottom bar for quick access
minor interface performance tweaks

What's new in *1.4.0*:
totally revised interface
added family filter option in settings
added additional movie info
improved performance
faster start-up

Previous changes:
fixed back button to exit app
minor theater showings tweaks
removed ads
faster movie list loading
improved flixalerts.com service


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

Just downloaded your app and I'm taking a liking to it. It is simple and clean and I can see myself using this and recommending it to friends who go to the movies a lot. I'm a developer myself (Although I'm still fairly new). I do think it can be better though, so I wanted to make a couple of suggestions. Constructive criticism only.

1) When at the first screen of the app, don't capture and throw away back button presses. People expect that to be able to exit out of an app. That's probably the simplest and one of the biggest things you could do.

2) I think the use of an action bar would greatly improve the look of your app. Not that it doesn't look great right now - it just isn't intuitive in the sense that it has a different design language than stock android apps. It almost looks like it takes design points from the new Steam app. You should check out beta.abs.io for Jake Wharton's ActionBarSherlock. It is a back-port of all ICS actionbar functionality, and it is so AMAZING (I use it in my app too. Check the ICS styled file explorer thread in this forum). I actually think it would be decently simple to implement too, although I can't say for sure without looking at the code.

Again, I don't want to come across as too critical. From my quick look over the app, it looks pretty solid, and the functionality is all present and easy to use.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

bkensey said:


> Just downloaded your app and I'm taking a liking to it. It is simple and clean and I can see myself using this and recommending it to friends who go to the movies a lot. I'm a developer myself (Although I'm still fairly new). I do think it can be better though, so I wanted to make a couple of suggestions. Constructive criticism only.
> 
> 1) When at the first screen of the app, don't capture and throw away back button presses. People expect that to be able to exit out of an app. That's probably the simplest and one of the biggest things you could do.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback!

The back button was working as you described up until about the 1.3 release. I will get this fixed for the next release. I appreciate you pointing it out!

As for the theme and use of the Action Bar, I agree with you. This was just an initial theme that I wanted to shoot for, but a big goal of the next major release (2.0) will be going to a true ICS feel as I believe that is important (and looks fantastic!).

You didn't come across as critical at all! I appreciate the feedback!

On a side note, if this is an app you would use and recommend, what would you like to see added? Other then the two items mentioned above, we're currently reworking the Buy Tickets process and the Theater Showings section. I'd like to hear your ideas!


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

Version 1.3.2 has been posted to the market. Back button works to exit the apps from the home screen again. Other minor changes are included as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

jakeday said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> The back button was working as you described up until about the 1.3 release. I will get this fixed for the next release. I appreciate you pointing it out!
> 
> ...


Just grabbed the update, and I'm glad to see the back button working again 

If you would like any advice or help with the action bar, I'd be glad to help. I've already had to go through quite a few stack overflow questions whilst implementing my own action bar.

As far as additions, I can't think of anything off the top of my head that I would add. I'm probably not the best person to ask though, as the single most important feature to me is the notifications. I really would like to see a more "ICS" styled theme more than anything.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

While 1.3.2 is still the latest on the market, anyone interested in testing out the 1.4.0 beta?

_(beta removed, official 1.4.0 is out)_

What's new in 1.4.0 (beta):
totally revised interface
added family filter option in settings
added additional movie info
improved performance

Let me know what you think!


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

jakeday said:


> While 1.3.2 is still the latest on the market, anyone interested in testing out the 1.4.0 beta?
> 
> FlixAlert 1.4.0 Public Beta
> 
> ...


The performance is much improved, but I don't think I like the bottom drawer. I'd rather have the tabs hidden there represented as tabs at the top of your UI, or as a navigation drop down. Your title is taking up space that you could be using to make buttons immediately available. Going on a Disney trip, but I might be able to mock up something when I get back on Wednesday.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

The problem I run into is if I have those tabs along the top and keep a header bar, it takes up too much room. It doesn't look right without the header bar at the top in my opinion. Also, where do I put the additional icons? I don't really like the idea of swiping through screens as I find it annoying. This layout seemed to fit best and worked well on smaller screens.

I'm open to suggestions though. I "think" I know what you're saying with how you'd like the layout, but where would everything fit in?


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

jakeday said:


> The problem I run into is if I have those tabs along the top and keep a header bar, it takes up too much room. It doesn't look right without the header bar at the top in my opinion. Also, where do I put the additional icons? I don't really like the idea of swiping through screens as I find it annoying. This layout seemed to fit best and worked well on smaller screens.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions though. I "think" I know what you're saying with how you'd like the layout, but where would everything fit in?


You could stash the theaters-to-subscribed links in an android 4.0 action bar drop down. This would sit at the top of your app. Research action bar navigation dropdowns. You could then use a split action bar to house the four remaining icons at the bottom of the screen. This scales very well on small screens, since narrow screens cause the split action bar icons to flow into an overflow menu. I think this layout would be effective in providing quick and visible access to all of your screens and buttons, and would be perfectly in line with ICS design language.


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

jakeday said:


> The problem I run into is if I have those tabs along the top and keep a header bar, it takes up too much room. It doesn't look right without the header bar at the top in my opinion. Also, where do I put the additional icons? I don't really like the idea of swiping through screens as I find it annoying. This layout seemed to fit best and worked well on smaller screens.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions though. I "think" I know what you're saying with how you'd like the layout, but where would everything fit in?


And reading your post again, you can use tabs on top without the header. Can't remember the XML off the top of my head, but you either ditch the header element entirely or build the tabs into a single row header. The nav drop down is probably better though.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

This is what I was going for at first (top bar slides down). However, it looked too bunched up at the top to me. (the top bar was different, this is a quick build)


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

The more I look at it, that view is kinda growing on me. I may work towards that. Thoughts?


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

I think that looks pretty good. I love being able to see the different tabs at a glance. You're right though- you'd have to make sure that it scaled down to small screens.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a build of it now. I shrunk the size of both top bars to allow more real estate and it fits on 4" screens with room to spare. Gonna test with a smaller screen and put out a new beta later today.

Thanks for your feedback!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

And just so you know, actionbarsherlock 4.0 was finally released today, so you should definitely make use of that. Looks great on all 2.x+ phones. I use it in my own development.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

I plan on using it or something similar for the 2.x releases. For 1.x I want a good interface with all the requested features working for Android, iOS, and the web. Its getting there I think!

Also, 1.4.0 beta 2 can be downloaded with a revised interface from here:

_(beta removed, official 1.4.0 is out)_

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

FlixAlert 1.4.0 is now on the Market (Play Store)! Check it out!


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 13, 2012)

jakeday said:


> I plan on using it or something similar for the 2.x releases. For 1.x I want a good interface with all the requested features working for Android, iOS, and the web. Its getting there I think!
> 
> Also, 1.4.0 beta 2 can be downloaded with a revised interface from here:
> 
> ...


Sorry for that question but why you think of 1.X Android Phones?

They are dead...they have only 1,2 percent of the market


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

Wingnut said:


> Sorry for that question but why you think of 1.X Android Phones?
> 
> They are dead...they have only 1,2 percent of the market


Oh sorry, I meant the 1.x releases of FlixAlert. I don't support any phone not running at least Eclair (also seems to be dying). I apologize for the confusion!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

jakeday said:


> FlixAlert 1.4.0 is now on the Market (Play Store)! Check it out!


I downloaded it, and I like having the tabs visible. They're still a little thin, since I'm looking at it on a galaxy nexus. Wishing that they were 48dp high (which is the minimum recommended height for touch enabled elements). I also wish that the four buttons in the drop down were immediately accessible. If you're worried about the height of the top header combined with the tabs, you could switch to using a view pager indicator a la google market instead of the tabs. I also think it would be a mistake to focus on functionality to the exclusion of the UI. Its important to provide a continuous UI experience between versions, so I think it would be good to finalize that as soon as possible. I probably won't end up using it until the touch/UI experience is up to par, regardless of any new functionality. Still hoping to see the inclusion of action bar sherlock.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

bkensey said:


> I downloaded it, and I like having the tabs visible. They're still a little thin, since I'm looking at it on a galaxy nexus. Wishing that they were 48dp high (which is the minimum recommended height for touch enabled elements). I also wish that the four buttons in the drop down were immediately accessible. If you're worried about the height of the top header combined with the tabs, you could switch to using a view pager indicator a la google market instead of the tabs. I also think it would be a mistake to focus on functionality to the exclusion of the UI. Its important to provide a continuous UI experience between versions, so I think it would be good to finalize that as soon as possible. I probably won't end up using it until the touch/UI experience is up to par, regardless of any new functionality. Still hoping to see the inclusion of action bar sherlock.


I thought about the viewpager but didn't really like the swiping between screens. The tabs felt better. Also, I had them set to 48 but it was too big on my wife's incredible. I will likely do away with the drop down buttons and have them on a bottom bar for quick access. I do think that the ui is perfectly usable and not being neglected. And I'm trying to finalize a ui that worked on both android and iphone while still pleasing the users based on their feedback!

Are you saying you won't use it until I use actionbarsherlock? You're all about that aren't you?


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

jakeday said:


> I thought about the viewpager but didn't really like the swiping between screens. The tabs felt better. Also, I had them set to 48 but it was too big on my wife's incredible. I will likely do away with the drop down buttons and have them on a bottom bar for quick access. I do think that the ui is perfectly usable and not being neglected. And I'm trying to finalize a ui that worked on both android and iphone while still pleasing the users based on their feedback!
> 
> Are you saying you won't use it until I use actionbarsherlock? You're all about that aren't you?


Apologies if my last post came off wrong. As a developer, I read a lot of articles detailing exactly what android apps should look like, and as a galaxy nexus owner I notice nonstandard UI design a lot. Makes me picky - perhaps too picky at times. Most custom UIs don't work well for me because they get so tiny on my screen, although I appreciate the perspective from your wife's phone. I've had to deal with similar issues in my own development.

I think the reason why I like ABS is that it provides a backwards compatible version of the most cutting edge android design, and because apps with the ICS action bar look so good on the nexus and on my old droid x.

The reason why I don't often use non action bar apps is that they often look reeealy bad in comparison to the stock ICS apps and I can't stand the discrepancy.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 13, 2012)

bkensey said:


> Apologies if my last post came off wrong. As a developer, I read a lot of articles detailing exactly what android apps should look like, and as a galaxy nexus owner I notice nonstandard UI design a lot. Makes me picky - perhaps too picky at times. Most custom UIs don't work well for me because they get so tiny on my screen, although I appreciate the perspective from your wife's phone. I've had to deal with similar issues in my own development.
> 
> I think the reason why I like ABS is that it provides a backwards compatible version of the most cutting edge android design, and because apps with the ICS action bar look so good on the nexus and on my old droid x.
> 
> The reason why I don't often use non action bar apps is that they often look reeealy bad in comparison to the stock ICS apps and I can't stand the discrepancy.


+1

Thats funny you think same like me


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

Wingnut said:


> +1
> 
> Thats funny you think same like me


Hah, Probably why I see you so much on my dev thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

FlixAlert 1.4.1 is now up on the market! Please see the OP for changelog.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

FlixAlert 1.4.2 is out on the Play Store! Check out the OP for changes.

Big change is added NetFlix availability alerts!


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

Just to note, FlixAlert will be doing a special promotion starting this weekend. Movie goers are going to love it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

FlixAlert 1.4.3 is out now on the Google Play Store! See the OP for changes.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

FlixAlert 1.4.4 is out now on the Google Play Store! Check the OP for changes.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

FlixAlert 1.4.5 is out now! Get it on the Play Store! Check OP for changelog.


----------

